# Sugar-free gum



## jhawkin1 (May 16, 2008)

Gum has been a key asset to me losing weight by killing an appetite after having a clean, healthy meal.  I usually chew two packs (17 pieces each pack) a day.  My body fat % is down to around 10%.  To get down into the single digits, would cutting all the gum (extra carbs and sugar alcohol) get me to where I need to be?  And what does chewing a pack of gum in 30 minutes or so do to ones insulin levels, and does it have an adverse effect on burning fat?


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2008)

It is a very minimal factor compared to the rest of your caloric intake. Don't worry about it. The help it offers you would probably help you more than stopping it and feeling hungry at all the time.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2008)

~2 Cals/gum


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

2 packs of gum per day?  jesus christ, man.

Toothpicks are your friend.


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 17, 2008)

yeah, horrible habit from childhood, but to look on the bright side, i am chewing sugar free.  Used to chew a whole pack of big red in 20 minutes...not a very good after-taste!  I'll try and cut back.


----------



## silvister (May 22, 2008)

yes jhawkin1 you are write , chew gum is very helpful to lose fat, this is also helpful to lose the fat in cheeks. but you eat lots of chew ,how much time you spend on this.?


----------



## tucker01 (May 22, 2008)

Chewing gum has nothing to do in assisting losing weight.  And you can't spot reduce fat.

There has been some posts before about sugar free products still causing an insulin response as the body expects sugar.

I have never noticed any concern though.


----------



## vortrit (May 22, 2008)

I chew a whole pack of Trident everyday. I have been trying to cut back on a little. Trident has XYLITOL in it though, which I've only heard good things about. I'm around 10 pecent body fat, as well, and I am comfortable with it. I have fairly visible abs, and look cut up.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

I'm another gum chewer,, but not in excess, just when I'm at work.. I've never noticed a difference one way or another.


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 22, 2008)

I am cutting back.  I am cut, but my main concern is July 18th, 2008 when The Dark Knight hits theatres!  Does Christian Bale take something to get as cut as he has been or do you believe it's his diet/vigorous exercise routine?


----------



## Biggly (May 23, 2008)

Do you have a jaw like Dick Tracey yet?

Probably burning more calories from the chewing than the 2 cals in each stick...



B.


----------

